# Picking the right trolling motor



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You’ll spook every red on the flat before you see them. Pole!


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

If you're not going to spring for the remote controlled unit with GPS (the iPilot model), I would get the hand controlled. IMO, the co-pilot option does not offer the advantages of a remote controlled trolling motor. If you can swing it, get the iPilot option. You'll enjoy the anchor mode when you're fishing docks and you'll enjoy the "maintain course" option when fishing shorelines.


----------



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

Ipilot all the way


----------



## Fishman01 (Feb 13, 2016)

Get the ipilot. If mine broke, I would buy a new one tomorrow. Mine is the 55 lb. 12-volt version. Pushes my J14 perfectly all day with a series 31 battery. I haven't used an anchor in 2 years.


----------



## JRyno10 (Feb 3, 2014)

I would love to have the Ipilot but I cannot convince my wife to let me spend that much right now. It is my understanding that the co-pilot can be upgraded for about 400$. If I were to get the copilot I would eventually add that on.


----------



## Fishman01 (Feb 13, 2016)

Go ahead and buy it. It's easier to ask for forgiveness than permission.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

How many anchors and ropes do you have to lose before it pays for itself? 
I can also fish wrecks along the shipping channel without worrying about taking water over the bow. 
How much does your wife love you? Do you have really good life insurance. 
I haven't used an anchor since I got the Xi-5.


----------



## f86sabjf (Nov 21, 2017)

Love my Xi 3 . All day long on my Gheenoe with group 31 . Amazing how slow you can actually go.


----------



## 18590 (Aug 21, 2017)

f86sabjf said:


> Love my Xi 3 . All day long on my Gheenoe with group 31 . Amazing how slow you can actually go.


About to suggest the Xi3, think they have a rebate on them right now. Run an Xi5 on my 16' skiff with a group 24 battery, have yet to put it in the yellow with that battery.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You’ll spook every red on the flat before you see them. Pole!


A majority of the time it will, but not always. I’ve had days where I put the pole away because they didn’t care.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Ipilot. Worth it to save a little extra money until you can get it. I usually pole or drift but when I want to use it, it makes all the difference. Anchor mode and autopilot are game changers


----------

